# NE NG Hawaiian 4 wheel coach?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All: 
Has anyone here built this kit? 

http://www.nemodel.com/shop/agora.cgi?cart_id=2158328.2415*PI2_46&p_id=2267&xm=on&ppinc=search2 

"This 1:20 scale 4 wheel passenger car is based on equipment used by the Hawaiian Railroad Company. The completed model is a little over a foot long. Simple bench seating and metal wheels are included." 

Looks interesting, but I have not seen a NE NG kit (or completed model) in about 22 years or so. 
I have built many wood kits in smaller scales, and scratchbuilt a few large scale cars about 20+ years ago myself. 

If you have a photo, that would be great, hard to really make it out in the tiny drawing... 

Thanks-


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I went ahead and spent $1.50 to order the plans from Marc H., time will tell once the plans get here what this beast looks like.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Garrett, 

It will be plywood and stripwood from one of their horse drawn vehicle kits. 

The long wheelbase is what is a possible cause of concern, it would be better with some springing, and of course some weight under the floor. Here in the UK we have many more vehicles (till recently) with a long 4 wheel chassis, that the USA, your bogie vehicles are much more track friendly that these styles of chassis. Springing assists a lot of taming the beasts!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By peter bunce on 04/19/2008 8:17 AM
Hi Garrett, 
It will be plywood and stripwood from one of their horse drawn vehicle kits. 
The long wheelbase is what is a possible cause of concern, it would be better with some springing, and of course some weight under the floor. Here in the UK we have many more vehicles (till recently) with a long 4 wheel chassis, that the USA, your bogie vehicles are much more track friendly that these styles of chassis. Springing assists a lot of taming the beasts!







That is how I remember their kits in the 1980s. They had a neat line of 1:24 scale Maine 2' stuff for 32mm track back then, appears to be gone now/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif. 

Long wheelbases and ridgid journals are some of the concerns here, with some sort of equalization needed for sure, but wanting to stay away from the swing movement of Lehmann. 

I had considered and even started buying some of the UK 4 wheel models, but with the terrible for us US dollar to Pound rate and UK vendors loving to slap surcharges on export items and/or not removing VAT as they should, I have turned to doing this Stateside.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 04/19/2008 6:24 AM 
I went ahead and spent $1.50 to order the plans from Marc H., time will tell once the plans get here what this beast looks like.

Garrett; I assume that "Mark H." is proprietor of nemodels.com? I didn't see where they offered just the plans on their website. 
I would be interested in building a few of these to pull behind my 1:20 scale Baldwin-like tank engine modeled after those locomotives used in the Hawaiian Cane fields in the late 1800s and into the early 1900s. NE Model's 2-axle passenger cars, shortened to about a 10 foot scale length looks alot like the passenger cars used on Hawaiian plantations to haul workers to the fields. 

The shortened wheelbase with rigid journals should work well, since I built a set short wheelbase/rigid journal "backwoods" work train cars and experienced no problems on small radius curves.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By maculsay on 04/19/2008 8:54 AM
Posted By Spule 4 on 04/19/2008 6:24 AM 
I went ahead and spent $1.50 to order the plans from Marc H., time will tell once the plans get here what this beast looks like.

Garrett; I assume that "Mark H." is proprietor of nemodels.com? I didn't see where they offered just the plans on their website. 
I would be interested in building a few of these to pull behind my 1:20 scale Baldwin-like tank engine modeled after those locomotives used in the Hawaiian Cane fields in the late 1800s and into the early 1900s. NE Model's 2-axle passenger cars, shortened to about a 10 foot scale length looks alot like the passenger cars used on Hawaiian plantations to haul workers to the fields. 
The shortened wheelbase with rigid journals should work well, since I built a set short wheelbase/rigid journal "backwoods" work train cars and experienced no problems on small radius curves.







Hello Howard- 

Marc Horovitz of "Garden Railways" fame. The pull-out plans are (were?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif) made by NE for the magazine. 

http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/railways/plans.html 

The other car of interest is the coach from Ozark. The combine is also intersting, but a bit long looking, and maybe the problems as above? 

Funny, I saw a photo of your saddle tank loco (the one on the left in your sig) on Vance's website earlier this AM, fate or what?


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Garrett. I don't know why I didn't think of SideStreetBanner Works as a plan source. 

Yes, this is an ever-growing smaller world Vance Bass was my inspiration for bashing the Ruby kit into the tank engine. If your interested, my builder's log is listed under the "Features|Builder Log" menu and then look for my name. 

Thanks again, Garrett.


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere, I think NG&SLG, there was a plan for one of the "Kalakaua" cars. The cars were named after King David Kalakaua who was very interested in bringing and expanding railroads in the Kindom of Hawaii. If I remember correctly the wheels could piviot slightly under the car through a somewhat complicated arangement of sway and torsion bars. One of these cars still exists on Maui but is in storage along with the locomotive "Claus Spreckels" and not available for public viewing. One of the original cars was outfitted for King Kalakaua's use on Maui and carried the Royal Coat of Arms, etched glass window panes and very luxurious seating. Some time ago someone built some short 4-wheel passenger cars using Bachmann trollleys which looked very similar to the cars in question. 

Jeff Livingston 
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By maculsay on 04/19/2008 11:29 AM
Thanks Garrett. I don't know why I didn't think of SideStreetBanner Works as a plan source. 
Yes, this is an ever-growing smaller world" border=0> Vance Bass was my inspiration for bashing the Ruby kit into the tank engine. If your interested, my builder's log is listed under the "Features|Builder Log" menu and then look for my name. 
Thanks again, Garrett.







Will do, thanks for the tip. 

I will post stats for the dimensions once the plans get here.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jeff Livingston on 04/19/2008 1:29 PM
Somewhere, I think NG&SLG, there was a plan for one of the "Kalakaua" cars. The cars were named after King David Kalakaua who was very interested in bringing and expanding railroads in the Kindom of Hawaii. If I remember correctly the wheels could piviot slightly under the car through a somewhat complicated arangement of sway and torsion bars. One of these cars still exists on Maui but is in storage along with the locomotive "Claus Spreckels" and not available for public viewing. One of the original cars was outfitted for King Kalakaua's use on Maui and carried the Royal Coat of Arms, etched glass window panes and very luxurious seating. Some time ago someone built some short 4-wheel passenger cars using Bachmann trollleys which looked very similar to the cars in question. 
Jeff Livingston 
Kaneohe, Hawaii







Thank you Jeff, with the info you provided, poking around on the 'net produced some photos.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The plans came in the mail today. 

Neat car, probably a better representation of what the LGB StLB Mixnitz car should be based on my H0e models. 

Anyhow, it does have a VERY long four wheel wheelbase, but I wonder how it would be if made about two windows shorter? 

....see the LGB comment above maybe?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Please post a building log, I am curious to see how these come out. I picked up a pair of NENG trolley car kits off evilBay but so far havent worked up the gumption to build'em yet, wood, its sooo different from styrene/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 04/24/2008 3:04 PM
Please post a building log, I am curious to see how these come out. I picked up a pair of NENG trolley car kits off evilBay but so far havent worked up the gumption to build'em yet, wood, its sooo different from styrene/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" border=0>







Having built/kitbashed/scratchbuilt in styrene, wood, metal and resin, styrene is my least favorite and the biggest pain of them all, resin is the easiest, and the others are between. Of course this was all in HO most recently, nothing large scale in 20 years. 

The last car I actually scratchbuilt (NC&StL pulpwood rack converted here in Nashville from a 36' boxcar) used a resin underframe, styrene sides, metal (code 55 rail) bracing and a natural wood load.... The prototype was ugly, the model ugly, but it came home with a 1st place freightcar award....


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 04/23/2008 8:20 PM
The plans came in the mail today. 
Neat car, probably a better representation of what the LGB StLB Mixnitz car should be based on my H0e models. 
Anyhow, it does have a VERY long four wheel wheelbase, but I wonder how it would be if made about two windows shorter? 
....see the LGB comment above maybe?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif" border=0>




My plans got here too!! 
I'm now seriously considering making it a 4-window workman's coach. This will bring the dimensions down to a 7 1/2" length to reasonbly match my work train consist, which are 6 1/2" long....based on Ozark's 10-ft cars.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jeff Livingston on 04/19/2008 1:29 PM
Somewhere, I think NG&SLG, there was a plan for one of the "Kalakaua" cars. The cars were named after King David Kalakaua who was very interested in bringing and expanding railroads in the Kindom of Hawaii. If I remember correctly the wheels could piviot slightly under the car through a somewhat complicated arangement of sway and torsion bars. One of these cars still exists on Maui but is in storage along with the locomotive "Claus Spreckels" and not available for public viewing. One of the original cars was outfitted for King Kalakaua's use on Maui and carried the Royal Coat of Arms, etched glass window panes and very luxurious seating. Some time ago someone built some short 4-wheel passenger cars using Bachmann trollleys which looked very similar to the cars in question. 
Jeff Livingston 
Kaneohe, Hawaii




Jeff, thanks for putting us onto the March/April 1993 NG&SLG article. Just received it from the publisher and "yes" Peter Bunce, a rigid/fixed 4-wheel coach with a long wheelbase might be unruly. But according to the article, each of the 2-wheel undercarriages where anything but fixed. As Jeff indicated, and verified by the article, the undercarriages of the prototype allowed it to go around sharp curves by the curve applying force on the leading wheelset, which inturn caused the trailing wheelset to turn in the opposite direction thru an arrangement of offset truck center pins & links. 
So, the long wheelbase plans from the Garden Railways Oct 1999 issue could work using the prototype's rotating undercarriage setup. 

Might be fun to make!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the simple looking car is not so simple anymore...... 

Wonder if that back issue is still around?


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/02/2008 10:57 PM
Ah, the simple looking car is not so simple anymore...... 
Wonder if that back issue is still around?




Garrett....even though NG&SLG's website says that they have the March/April 1993 back issue available, they don't. If you call Benchmark Publications, Ltd.(NG&SLG's Subscription service) at 1-800-545-4102, they'll provide you the publisher's personal phone#. The publisher of NG&SLG will send you a photocopy of the article. I would give the phone# to you, but I can't find where I filed it/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------

